# 5 months in MOG



## Gypsy (Dec 15, 2006)

I posted this here vice the Ranger forum since the author, Michael Waller, was not TFR but was there during the timeframe of 3-4 October.  There are some good videos, toward the bottom there are a couple filmed by CW3 Mike Horan (RET), Captain Michael Morrison and the author. Another video was compiled by Somalia and OIF Veteran CW3 Brian Beagle and Jason McClain of www dot bhd93 dot com.  

http://flf.michaelyon-online.com/article.php?ID=15


----------



## pegasus (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting this - Struecker explains in his book about the ROE - insane.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 15, 2006)

Indeed, unfortunately the ROE posted on the site isn't very readable.


----------



## pegasus (Dec 15, 2006)

I tried to fix one of the pictures, but it didn't help. 

So..did you check page 122 yet? ;)


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL no, not yet.  I'm off between Christmas and New Year's though...


----------

